# New member



## CORBY SAM (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello, my name is Corby Sam from Ghana. i hope i am welcomed here. Thank you all.


----------



## David612 (Dec 29, 2019)

Welcome.
Are you already a mason?


----------



## CORBY SAM (Dec 30, 2019)

David612 said:


> Welcome.
> Are you already a mason?



Please no, but i am interested to join. How do i locate a lodge in Ghana?


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2019)

CORBY SAM said:


> Please no, but i am interested to join. How do i locate a lodge in Ghana?


There will be contact info on the website for the District Grand Lodge of Ghana. Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

https://www.districtgrandlodgeghana.org/

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## David612 (Dec 30, 2019)

The young man I’m currently mentoring in the craft is from Ghana and the reverence the craft is held in seems to be be unparalleled by those who get initiated, however there also seems to be the get rich quick mentality still floating around..


----------

